# Deactivated



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

No reason, No warning, No response.

Lame... Lyft


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

What happened?
Could it be bc of cancellations?
Was deactivated by algorythm due to high cancellations, and was reactivated by a "human" couple of hours later. 

I was told by CSR it was a one time exception, if they can do exceptions you have a chance of getting back on the road.

Good luck.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome to the deactivated club


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> What happened?
> Could it be bc of cancellations?
> Was deactivated by algorythm due to high cancellations, and was reactivated by a "human" couple of hours later.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've have 4 no shows in the past two days...stupid pax.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yeah, I've have 4 no shows in the past two days...stupid pax.


You were deactivated by the algorythm just like my case few months ago.

Emailed lyft, and explained that I had to cancel bc of no show ( 4 or 5 in one night )
CSR was able to reactivate my account two hours later. They should give you a "One time exception" especially for being a driver since 2015. It is totally up to the CSR at this point, most of them have been helpful & understanding.

Best of luck.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Good luck with that. They act like it's against a code to reactivate a driver.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Chip Dawg said:


> Good luck with that. They act like it's against a code to reactivate a driver.


It depends on why & how a driver is deactivated. For cancellations there is a chance, I have been there.

He would not have been deactivated had it not been for the 4 no show pax.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

So tired of the Lyft BS...maybe the Lord thinks I need a break. Funny, I feel a weight off my shoulders. 

Just Uber, for now.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Update:

They responded with no details about my case, and are unable re-open my account.

WORTHLESS GARBAGE


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

We're u blazing while driving?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Chip Dawg said:


> Good luck with that. They act like it's against a code to reactivate a driver.


Lmao! Yup


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

rleezx said:


> We're u blazing while driving?




I wish, but no...I'm too good for them.

Their loss.

Looking for a new plan B. Any suggestions?


----------



## Delicroix (Jan 26, 2017)

Vender en el Bronx


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Delicroix said:


> Vender en el Bronx


Sorry, I don't speak English. Could you use another language?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> What happened?
> Could it be bc of cancellations?
> Was deactivated by algorythm due to high cancellations, and was reactivated by a "human" couple of hours later.
> 
> ...


If you lucky enough to have a lyft hub in your city it easy to get reactivated.For me it hard no lyft office in my city.They just send you a cut and paste response online then ignore you after that.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> If you lucky enough to have a lyft hub in your city it easy to get reactivated.For me it hard no lyft office in my city.They just send you a cut and paste response online then ignore you after that.


Yeah, not sure how to move forward, or if I even want to. TOO MUCH GARBAGE!!!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yeah, not sure how to move forward, or if I even want to. TOO MUCH GARBAGE!!!


If you have uber you don't really need to drive lyft.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> If you have uber you don't really need to drive lyft.


Yep, Lyft was a backup/income supplement.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yep, Lyft was a backup/income supplement.


Check out amazon flex


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Check out amazon flex


Yes, thanks, it's top of the list!


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> If you lucky enough to have a lyft hub in your city it easy to get reactivated.For me it hard no lyft office in my city.They just send you a cut and paste response online then ignore you after that.


I did not go to the hub, I just emailed lyft, the CSR was cool & reactivated my account, a different CSR would not have done that though. As I think about it, it really depends on the CSR which sucks.
No more cancellations for me since May.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> I did not go to the hub, I just emailed lyft, the CSR was cool & reactivated my account, a different CSR would not have done that though. As I think about it, it really depends on the CSR which sucks.
> No more cancellations for me since May.


No more cancellations since may? This means all your paxs were there when you arrived?


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> No more cancellations since may? This means all your paxs were there when you arrived?


No, I had to resort to old tricks, a combination of hide & seek, sit & wait and airplane mode


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

You didn't get any warning of any sort at all, beforehand?


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

I stopped doing Lyft long time ago. Total waste of time and gas. All you get is minimum fare trips. Uber is more flexible on cancellations and other tricks.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yeah, I've have 4 no shows in the past two days...stupid pax.


Then you are cancelling wrong. To cancel a non-line no show:

Click PICK UP, then immediately click DROP OFF, and you'll get a unique screen that includes a selection for "No passenger picked up".


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

JqYork said:


> You didn't get any warning of any sort at all, beforehand?


Nope, no warnings.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Nope, no warnings.


Did they ever tell you why?


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Many people are getting deactivated!


----------

